# Modern Beach House



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Recent project. Scope of work included painting, wood finishes, floor finishes, and metal finishes. Species included Burmese Teak, Genuine Mahogany, Black Walnut, and White Oak. The furnishings are just temporary...


----------

